
Conservancy Joins in Cisco V. Arista Amicus Brief - jordigh
https://sfconservancy.org/news/2018/jan/03/cisco-v-arista/
======
mlinksva
The accompanying blog post [https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2018/jan/03/cisco-
v-arista-am...](https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2018/jan/03/cisco-v-arista-
amicus-brief/) is much more interesting.

------
cft
Linux would not have existed if copyright had been asserted in a similar
manner in the 90s

